
What is meditation and mindfulness good for? - bemmu
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/what-is-meditation-mindfulness-good-for
======
RichardHeart
From article: "no 'no thoughts, the goal of meditation is not to empty the
mind, but to observe the present moment non-judgementally." Judgmentally is
misspelled, and many practitioners would disagree with that statement.

Sounds like they're confusing mindfulness with meditation, I don't think the
ways you can use your mind is accurately represented by either "mindfulness"
or "meditation." If you want to describe something as complex as thought, a
richer vocabulary should be used.

If meditation was as amazing and useful as I've heard, I would expect to see
more greatness achieved by it's practitioners. Tibet should be WRECKING it.

I predict comments regarding the many great people who are great, and claim
the usefulness of meditation. Remember that many of these people have other
traits, like vegetarianism, follow Judaism, were born on Thursday's. For every
great person that practices meditation, I can point to many more who do not.

Some people are productive through placebo, some in spite of things, and some
because of things. Placebo, and in spite of are probably more common.

~~~
RichardHeart
Mind you, they appear to have actually well researched the area, check out
their analysis:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m_tiYlDIyNpp6WGUgKd5...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m_tiYlDIyNpp6WGUgKd5nTu6r7MySFqIc5MDS0JJSoM/edit#gid=7)

